# Always been interested



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ever since i got my 230, i have always kinda 'thought' about trying to carve, just to see what I could whip up. I know most start with mushroom, then advance on into the bigger stuff.
i lost my interest for a while and now im thinking about trying it again. . . .any good tips for some one who has only ever used her saw to cut fire wood. . . .?


----------



## NEP (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Kelli

Visit this website: http://www.network54.com/Forum/118564/

and if you are truly interested join this event - then you will meet friends and learn: http://www.chainsawrendezvous.org


----------



## twoclones (Aug 4, 2007)

*Start Carving*

If your don't have someone to instruct you, there are good books available. "Chainsaw Carving a Bear" by Jamie Doeren can get you through carving a bear head for your first project. Carve a few bears with the book next to you then move on to a new shape. 

Fox Publishing and Amazon have this book. 

Butch


----------



## NEP (Aug 5, 2007)

*Carving books and tools*

You can also purchase the book (and others) directly from the author at his web shop: http://www.chainsawsculpture.com/shop/home.php 
You can also buy carving bars and other carving tools at Jamie’s web shop.


----------



## begleytree (Aug 6, 2007)

go for it Kelli! the worst that can happen is that you take a long time making a block of firewood :biggrinbounce2: 
-Ralph


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks for the positive perspective on the tpic ralph. LOL. Hopefully I can get the boyfriend to find me a good chunk-a wood to let me try on. LOL


----------

